# Son's birthday trip to Jordanelle



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

Took my boy and his best friend out saturday to celebrate his 11th birthday (and to let him try out his new rod and reel.

After some good advice from this board and BFT I decided that Jordanelle would be a good bet. We hit the rock cliff area about 8:00 AM (would have been earlier, but they boys were up until 2:00 AM or later playing video games and watching movies). We found ourselves a spot and cast out. They had one pole with some powerbait, one with worm and a salmon egg combo and I had one pole with powerbait and I worked a spinner with my other pole (love the second pole permit).

About a half hour later my boy's friend had a fish on, nice little 13 inch bow. About 15 minutes later I had a small brown on my spinner. I noticed that the brown hit only 25 feet or so from shore, and that's where the first fish had hit as well. We proceeded to move the other poles in closer as it seemed that the fish weren't that far out. My son had a good strong hit on the worm/egg combo, but no hook up. He then switched to powerbait and managed a nice trout, another 13 inch bow.

After that we had a pretty steady bite, nothing fast and furious, but we managed nine trout (and one chub) in about four hours. Last fish of the day was the biggest, about 17".

Here's my son

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd20 ... 2433-1.jpg

Here's my son and his friend

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd20 ... G_2432.jpg


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey !! That's some proud and happy kids !!  ....Congrats !!!

Thanks for the picture too, that saved me 30 bucks in gas. I was wondering how that place is looking.... 

Thanks for the report !!


----------



## Dylansgrandpa (Apr 14, 2008)

The pictures made me smile, good lookig kid and some great looking fish.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice going. It's always best when the kids are having fun.


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

way to go tyler!! i have yet to get out this year (too busy with the dumb airboat) my dad and i have some great times learning how to fly fish right there at rock cliff when they first built the res great fun!!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like a good birthday to me! That neat that y'all got into some fish.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad to see that you got him into some fish for his birthday! Looks like they both had fun.


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

TB!

Good to hear from ya. What ya been doing with the boat? I tell ya, those things are fun, but a LOT of work from what I see.


----------

